# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Winstrol only, PCT NEEDED??!

## Kurupt3dmind

ok ive heard from everyone and their mothers on here that you shouldn't waste winstrol and use it on its own, well right now my poor ass cant afford anything more so i'm just going to suck it up and see what happens after a 6 week cycle of it, i'll be doing tons of cardio, crunches as well as weights. I'll be happy to post my gains/side effects and any other changes that happens to me after my cycle for anyone who wants to try this type of cycle. I was curious if i'll be needing a PCT for winstrol, i heard it messes up your natural test levels so would clomid do the trick? how much of it. 

stats
6'2"
225lbs
15.5% BF
23 years old

----------


## rebound

I've heard just winny does not require PCT, in fact I've seen PCT that contains winny. But wait for a reply from a more qualifed member than me.

----------


## nsa

Winny alone will not require pct. The reason people say winny needs pct is cuz it should be run with a test, so its the test that requires pct. From what i understand, winny will not suppress your hpta and will not increase estrogen levels in you if you run it alone.

----------


## BigBoy21

Winny DOES supress your natural test, but i've read other posts from a while back that some people cycled winny alone without pct and had no problem, true its not as bad as doing a test-fina-or deca cycle without pct, if you got clomid then might as well do pct--- good luck-----

----------


## dive_kid

I am no expert bit I did 8 weeks on only winny
I got great results and no pct. I got no weight gain but got hard as ****.

----------


## Krunchtime

I know many people that have done winny only cycles and loved the gains.. they didnt keep all the gains but still liked the cycle.

----------


## inheritmylife

You wont need any ldex. 

You still need to use clomid to speed the recovery of your HPTA. Your test levels will be 0 after the winny reguardless.

Winny only cycles suck goat cock.

----------


## majorpecs

:LOL:  


> You wont need any ldex. 
> 
> You still need to use clomid to speed the recovery of your HPTA. Your test levels will be 0 after the winny reguardless.
> 
> Winny only cycles suck goat cock.


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## BWhitaker

big goat cock

----------


## KAEW44

since clomid and nolva are available in research labs at affordable prices you should go ahead and do the minumum PCT , it wont hurt you to do so.

----------

